
Facebook reports BBC to police after requesting sexualised pictures of children - dberhane
http://gizmodo.com/bbc-tells-facebook-about-child-porn-on-the-network-fac-1793033881
======
iDemonix
> Facebook asked that the BBC reporters send the company images that they’d
> found on Facebook’s secret groups that the BBC would like to discuss.

I don't remember too much regarding my university criminal forensics lectures,
but here goes: If the BBC reported that they had found child pornography to
Facebook, then Facebook should investigate and alert the appropriate
authorities. They can't delete the images as they're _evidence_ , I'm sure
they have a way of setting images to be non-public or 'hidden' whilst these
kinds of things are dealt with.

As for Facebook reporting the BBC, I can technically see why. We were always
taught (it was a class dealing with software used by police forces to scan
phones and PCs) if you were on a job and found something, don't make a copy to
give to your manager, don't email it to someone etc - all of these can fall
under the 'distribution' part of the law.

What makes the title interesting is Facebook _requesting_ the images. If
someone at Facebook was informed of the images content being child
pornography, I'm not sure how the law would work in this instance. BBC are
distributing, Facebook are requesting, both are in the wrong. If this was a
case of BBC reporting an 'indecent' image without much context, Facebook may
very well request to see the content, BBC are still distributing, I'm not sure
what this means for Facebook.

Long story short: If you ever find CP online at work etc, don't save it, don't
alert a manager, don't email it or a link to it, report it to the correct
authority for your area, then alert a manager or boss - anything else and you
run the risk of conspiring/distribution.

